# Saying Hello



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi All. Its Randy Z. from the meeting on Sunday. 

Nice to meet everyone an thanks for hosting the event. 

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Randy, welcome to APC and to DFW-APC. Aren't these acronyms confusing?


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey welcome, glad you came. I hope you enjoyed it.

Btw, as you were leaving I saw you had a bike rack. Is that for road bikes or mountain bikes?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Glad you came to the meeting.


----------



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks all. 

I have a mountain bike. Need to start using more too.. Haha


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

On the subject of mountain bikes, there might be places to ride at our next meeting at the John Bunker Sands Wetland Center. The map/aerials show some private roads through the wetlands, but I don't know if they are open to visitors. Mike Cameron probably does, I'll find out before the next meeting.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

dudebro said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I have a mountain bike. Need to start using more too.. Haha


That's cool, maybe we should meet up sometime as I too like to ride mountain bike trails and need to get it out there more.


----------

